
This Startup CEO Claims He Can Save You Millions on Marketing - cgallic
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eyalbino/2016/02/16/this-startup-ceo-claims-he-can-save-you-millions-on-influencer-marketing/#74db15fa686c
======
sharemywin
Sounds pretty useful.

